# The real reason JPH was banned



## Linkiboy (Apr 8, 2009)

He was banned because he decid


----------



## Costello (Apr 8, 2009)

他是一个顽皮男童


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 8, 2009)

I seek sincere forgiveness as my last post almost revealed great secrets of the almighty GBAtemp. All hail Emperor 可人 and may his wisdom bring good fortune on this great nation.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 8, 2009)

I really do wish that the admins would give a general explanation as to why he was banned. And btw, just closing topics and saying "because" doesn't help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also Law, get on vent.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 8, 2009)

We must not question the Great Wisdom of Emperor 可人 for he will lead us to victory.


----------



## Minox (Apr 8, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> We must not question the Great Wisdom of Emperor ?? for he will lead us to victory.


Yes, trust the Emperor and his loyal minion - The Hen•Tie.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 8, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> We must not question the Great Wisdom of Emperor ?? for he will lead us to victory.


I can't do anything more then second this!


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 8, 2009)

Sonicslasher that is untruth!  Do not question our great leader, or you will be dealt with!  Jph is our enemy, Jph has always been our Enemy.  Truth is what the great leader tells you it is!  Do you question the Great Leader?  


we are the dead






-Luigi Mario


----------



## da_head (Apr 9, 2009)

decid?


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 9, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> decid?


Fortunately the Great Wise One of The Gbatemp forcefully stopped my pitiful self from completing my insolent post which contained ancient secrets.


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 9, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> decid?



diced


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 9, 2009)

what


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 9, 2009)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> what
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> what is this


Your confusion angers the Emperor. Do not fear, for you will soon appreciate the Glory of the Emperor.


----------



## War (Apr 9, 2009)

diced


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 9, 2009)

My beloved emperor ?? has the wisdom of a thousand dragons.

Just to gaze into the ocean blue eyes of ?? would cast any man or beast under a spell that could not be broken, even in death.

No jewel, no drink or food, or woman's touch can compare to him.

I am loyal to the death and the afterlife to ??, as are my fathers, my brothers and my mothers.

I dunno what happened with JPH though.

?? p0wns anyway!


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Apr 9, 2009)

JPH banned? *celebrates*


----------



## Costello (Apr 9, 2009)

?? is no longer! 
The Great Emperor Toni forcefully took over and reverted our names 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My army is defeated...


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 9, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> ?? is no longer!
> The Great Emperor Toni forcefully took over and reverted our names
> 
> 
> ...



You are pathetic and weak, and not the immortal you claimed!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 9, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> ?? is no longer!
> The Great Emperor Toni forcefully took over and reverted our names
> 
> 
> ...


seeee....


----------



## Costello (Apr 9, 2009)

Toni: I have no reason to change the flag, it is perfectly accurate and so is my location!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 9, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> Toni: I have no reason to change the flag, it is perfectly accurate and so is my location!









I know Costello, I was (badly) trying to act dictatorship..like I have managed to revert your name, and now I'm trying the same with your flag!

Go check the other thread to see my opinion!


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 9, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> ?? is no longer!
> The Great Emperor Toni forcefully took over and reverted our names
> 
> 
> ...







MWAHHHHHHHHHHHH



sorry i thought there was a need for an evil laughter


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 9, 2009)

*EDIT: Shit we can't settle our differences if I overexagurate.
While JPH may not be the most awesome person on the internet, at least he knows that.*


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 9, 2009)

why so serious?


----------



## Noitora (Apr 9, 2009)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> 2) He got close to DieForIt, so he could spoof DieForIt's IP







Woah, why would he do something like that!?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 9, 2009)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't need to know. It was a long time ago, but I thought he did it again so thats why I posted it. He didn't know it happened again so it doesn't matter.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 9, 2009)

JPH was banned because he beat me so badly I ended up in hospital for a week!


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 10, 2009)

He was banned because he found out Costello's real name.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 10, 2009)

VVoltz said:
			
		

> He was banned because he found out Costello's real name.


When you become moderator, Costello reveals his real name to you, but when JPH was demoted, he refused to forget Costellos real name, so there was no other choice but to BAN him!


----------



## raulpica (Apr 10, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> VVoltz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I know Costello's real name, so I'm a moderator but I don't know it yet?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 10, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably!! Either that.....or.....you're banned but you don't know it yet!


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 10, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> But I know Costello's real name, so I'm a moderator but I don't know it yet?




T.N.?


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 10, 2009)

His real name is!



Spoiler






			
				B-Blue said:
			
		

> please p1ngpong shut the fuck up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 10, 2009)

fuck


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 10, 2009)

actually his real name is:



Spoiler






			
				Costello from China said:
			
		

> please p1ngpong stop doing this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 10, 2009)

If everybody wants to know Costello's real name, here....But just so you know, you might get banned if you read it!



Spoiler



Costello's real name is here (check the spoiler): http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1893597


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 10, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> If everybody wants to know Costello's real name, here....But just so you know, you might get banned if you read it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha very funny Toni, not!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fuck it! Costellos real name is!


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 10, 2009)

CAN I HAS COSTELLO REAL NAME? PRETTY PLEASE


----------



## xalphax (Apr 10, 2009)

I probably get banned for this too, but what the heck...

Costello does not have a real name!

So, there, i said it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 10, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









I have just one question for all of you guys....YOU ARE aware that in fact, Costello is just a bot, and that he isn't real?!


----------



## xalphax (Apr 10, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



see my post


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 10, 2009)

xalphax said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My point exactly..


----------



## Prime (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't know why you lot are discussing costello's real name in a topic about jph but I thought i'd jump in and say Costello's real name



Spoiler



John


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 10, 2009)

for the 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 time that's not his real name

EDIT: Added more zeroes
EDIT2: Even more....


----------



## Costello (Apr 10, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you probably found those initials on the domain whois, but i'll say it again these arent mine. 
those who know me can confirm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't want my name & address to be public knowledge.
anyhow, why do you care? this topic is about JPH!


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 10, 2009)

I smell something burning ...?


OMG COSTELLO YOUR PANTS ARE ON FIRE!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 10, 2009)

OMG HE IS HOT BABY!!


----------



## xalphax (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh well... the living myth that is Costello...


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 10, 2009)

I care because when you like something, you want to know more about it. I love gbatemp, it's my favorite website, and I want to know more about the people behind it, that's all.


It's not like we're gonna blackmail you or something


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 10, 2009)

Costello's real name is Costello


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 10, 2009)

You guys do know that none of us use our real names... My real name isn't Toni at all, and Hadrian isn't Hadrian!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 10, 2009)

Toni's real name is



Spoiler



George Michael


----------



## a2h (Apr 10, 2009)

Toni's real name is actually




̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇ ̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍ ̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇, ̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍  ̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡  ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋ ̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞ ̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌ ̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍ ̎̏̚҉. ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞ ̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍ ̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠ ̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏ ̐̑̒̓ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇ ̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍ ̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿ ̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠
̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇ ̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍ ̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇, ̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍  ̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡  ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋ ̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞ ̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌ ̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍ ̎̏̚҉. ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞ ̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍ ̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠ ̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏ ̐̑̒̓ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇ ̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍ ̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿ ̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠
̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇ ̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍ ̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇, ̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍  ̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡  ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋ ̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞ ̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌ ̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍ ̎̏̚҉. ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞ ̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍ ̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠ ̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏ ̐̑̒̓ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇ ̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍ ̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿ ̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠
̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇ ̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍ ̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇, ̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍  ̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿̿̕̚̕̚͡  ͡҉҉ ̵̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇̊̋ ̌̍̎̏̿̿̿̚ ҉ ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞ ̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌ ̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍ ̎̏̚҉. ҉҉̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞ ̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍ ̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠ ̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠̊̋̌̍̎̏ ̐̑̒̓ ̕̚̕̚ ̔̕̚̕̚҉ ҉̵̞̟̠̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠͇ ̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍ ̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̿̿ ̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̊̋̌̍̎̏̐̑ ̒̓̔̕̚ ̍̎̏̐̑̒̓̔̕̚̕̚ ̡̢̛̗̘̙̜̝ ̡̢̡̢̛̛̖̗̘̙̜̝̞̟̠


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2009)

You broke GBAtemp, I'm telllling.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 11, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Toni's real name is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn.....Trolley, I told you that in confidence!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Sorry Toni, I forgot.

[hypnosis mode] TrolleyDave said nothing... TrolleyDave said nothing... [/hypnosis mode]


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 11, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....




....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....




....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
What happened?!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 11, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> ....
> What happened?!



What do you mean 'what happened?'

Did some of that tattoo ink get into your coolant-stream?

You were just about to sign over leadership of Radioactive Force to me.

Don't go flaking out on me, now.

Just sign here. -> _________________________


----------



## saxamo (Apr 11, 2009)

*GBAnarchy* 
I've been hailing this since the very beginning.

First they game for the monkeys
and I didn't speak up 
because I wasn't a monkey.
Then they came for the spammers, 
but I didn't speak up 
because I wasn't a spammer.
Then they came for the moderators,
but I didn't speak up
because I wasn't a moderator.
Then they came for me,
and by that time there was no one 
left to speak up for me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 11, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..
..
..
..
OK, now my screen is all dirty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How do I clean it?!


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 11, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> OK, now my screen is all dirty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



scroll up and down :3


----------



## agentgamma (Apr 11, 2009)

ITS SCROLL LEFT AND RIGHT --"


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2009)

No no no, you hold it so the screen is facing down and shake it.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 11, 2009)

JPH


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 11, 2009)

who?


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 11, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> who?




Some guy.


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 11, 2009)

?


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## santorix10 (Apr 11, 2009)

The chaos deduces an elite country next to a password.


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 11, 2009)

wrong topic


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 11, 2009)

Whats this topic supposed to be about?


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 11, 2009)

JPH


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 11, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> who?


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 11, 2009)

Some guy.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 11, 2009)

Luigi Mario said:
			
		

>


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 11, 2009)

The chaos deduces an elite country next to a password.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 11, 2009)

Please B-Blue stay on topic!





-Some gay


----------



## Pizzaroo (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 11, 2009)

'Roo, 
no offense dood, 
But if we don't allow one-word posts here, 
why should one-emoticon posts be allowed?

C'mon. Add something else.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 11, 2009)

what


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## Salamantis (Apr 12, 2009)

VVoltz said:
			
		

> He was banned because he found out Costello's real name.


I know Costello's real name, and tried to add him on Facebook, but he denied the request 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


hint: CN Tower
Will I get banned for knowing it? oh noes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@topic: why won't you guys say the reason JPH was banned? It's not like it's the biggest secret or something, it's just a ban...


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 12, 2009)

huh


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 12, 2009)

=Luigi Mario


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 13, 2009)

YAY YAY YAY SPAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam






sorry Toni made me do this


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 13, 2009)

jph was banned?


Man usually when I come back to this site for a bit it's gotten worse....but not this time :3

*Posts merged*

but wait now who will I buy cheap iPods from


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 13, 2009)

JPH was banned due to his lack of commitment to Sparkle Motion.

/end thread


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 13, 2009)

My commitment to the Sparkle Motion is also questionable.

If I am banned because of this I will completely understand!


----------



## Arkansaw (Mar 17, 2010)

so what happened to JPH? Costello killed and disposed him in the back alley?!


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 17, 2010)

Arkansaw said:
			
		

> so what happened to JPH? Costello killed and disposed him in the back alley?!



That is EXACTLY what he did. 

And guess what?

You're next for bumping such an old thread. Better run.


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 17, 2010)

*28 days, 6 hours, 42 minutes, 12 seconds​*


----------



## asdf (Mar 17, 2010)

wat


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 17, 2010)

Llama Riot said:
			
		

> *28 days, 6 hours, 42 minutes, 12 seconds​*



I'd go see a doc if you've been bunged up for that long!


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 17, 2010)

*28 days, 5 hours, 36 minutes, 12 seconds​*


----------



## Splych (Mar 17, 2010)

balls.


----------



## amptor (Mar 17, 2010)

edit: oh wait I thought this thread was about Jdbye for some reason..because it started with a J for JPH..

anyhow.. LMAO and yall thought my antics were bad on irc.  Plus also I used to get banned for doing my usual things that I carried about on efnet.  But at least i know where the line is drawn and all mine was just in good humor.  This guy apparantly went above and beyond that.  Why would someone spend all this time gathering together a botnet.. people like this truely have no life and too much time on their hands.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I suppose with a name like Jørn it has to be expected ;-)

And ya I remember how this guy used to be critical of me on IRC.  I will not miss him.  Hopefully some others can be weeded out soon as well.

*Posts merged*



			
				Brian117 said:
			
		

> Arkansaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw that geek get banned the other day.


----------



## GH0ST (May 17, 2010)

JPH ban was a part of the Gbatemp's WPP


----------



## BORTZ (May 17, 2010)

?? said:
			
		

> ????????


"He is a naughty boy"


----------



## Amber Lamps (May 17, 2010)

re: JPH

destroy him.


----------



## prowler (May 17, 2010)

Posting in a bumped thread.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 17, 2010)

Closing the bumped thread.


----------



## tj_cool (May 17, 2010)

Replying in Closed bumped Thread


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 17, 2010)

Replying to the reply that was a reply to the closed thread.


----------

